# New Graco 795



## huntboy3181 (Aug 9, 2010)

We just recently purchased a new graco 795 sprayer. We had been thinking about getting a new sprayer for a while and when we got a 300' X 86' roof, we decided this was the time. It's really nice to have 2 guys spraying on a roof that size. It really worked well. Has anyone else used one of these before? Just curious what your thoughts or opinions on this sprayer are and what type of sprayer you guys use, if you use one.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A 795 is a great rig. I use a 695 which when I purchase a bigger rig I will jump to the 1095 as it can handle the elastomerics and still be dialed down to handle more delicate finishes as well.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> A 795 is a great rig. I use a 695 which when I purchase a bigger rig I will jump to the 1095 as it can handle the elastomerics and still be dialed down to handle more delicate finishes as well.


 Same idea, if I see a good used one that will be the ticket.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll take this over the 1095. Airlessco SL1100


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have an older SL 4100. Do you know if that will push elasto NCPaint?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I have an older SL 4100. Do you know if that will push elasto NCPaint?


They have a new bigger pump for elastomeric. I know guys have sprayed elasto with them before. Pull the filter in the pump and gun, and only run 1 line, you should be fine with that pump.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

A 795 is going to handle most things a painter wants to do. It will not handle heavy duty block filler but most painters dont blockfill anymore. We do a lot of blockfilling so we have a lot of 1095s. I have had my 1095 through a lot of big jobs. The packings have had to get replaced a few times but its probably 10 years old and still working great. I have used titans, spray techs, and other sprayers. I will always take graco over any other brand. I have had the best luck with them and most paint stores always carry graco parts.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I'll take this over the 1095. Airlessco SL1100


Thats very nice. Very good pumps and last forever, with even pressure too.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

i have this piece of shiz.Little over a year old in the shop 4 times.Last time needed a new board.Over $600!!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Have this sucker listed in craigslist right now, But I think I'm going to keep it.

This thing is a beast


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What are you asking for it Pat??


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> What are you asking for it Pat??


I was asking $350.00 but I really think I'm going to just keep it, Only had one call in the last week or so.

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Have this sucker listed in craigslist right now, But I think I'm going to keep it.
> 
> This thing is a beast


You might also post that on the concrete forum! Looks like it would have no problem pumping concrete! Haha!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> You might also post that on the concrete forum! Looks like it would have no problem pumping concrete! Haha!


lol - I dunno about that, I had some specs on this thing, have no idea where it is. I'm pretty sure is rated at 1.0 GPM, can use two guns, I never have. Like NCPaint said in another thread, parts are really hard to find for these things. I found a few places that still sell repacking kits for this model. thats about it. If anyone has any literature on the binks wasp, super bee, or hornet let me know.

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

One of my customers has a wasp, he brought it in for service and had the original owners manual......awesome.

Pat, that pump might be hard to unload. I think that most parts are special order from the UK.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> One of my customers has a wasp, he brought it in for service and had the original owners manual......awesome.
> 
> Pat, that pump might be hard to unload. I think that most parts are special order from the UK.


Yea, I'm pretty sure I will keep it. The only parts I can even find are the repacking kits - repacking kit I might even try to clean the thing up a bit, and turn it into a fun project. The good thing is it works just as it is. I just have not used this thing in a long time and figure I would clear out a little space in my garage. but when I think about it selling it would be kind of a bummer.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have no idea, but does anyone have any idea when these things were made? I'm guessing in the 70's.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> I have no idea, but does anyone have any idea when these things were made? I'm guessing in the 70's.


Yep, right around then. Its kinda cool keeping the relics around. We have all sorts of ancient paint related paraphernalia around the shop. Have some really old "full" paint cans, from the 50's and a few quarts from earlier than that. We keep them in the front behind the counter. They make great conversations pieces.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Let's see some pix of your store!


----------

